# How to make a good hybrid breeding area?



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2020)

title


----------



## mocha. (May 1, 2020)

I’m still trying to figure this out, but I saw this tidy looking setup on twitter which could be helpful! 





Edit: also I’ve tried this before and if you’re able to get any friends to help you water, it works a treat!


----------



## moonbell (May 1, 2020)

Use these great layout guides! 









						Optimized ACNH Hybrid Recipes + Layouts
					

Introduction Backwardsn’s Optimized ACNH Hybrid Recipes. Yet another doc of hybrid recipes, with a twist: each recipe was discovered by a recipe optimizer program. Possible due to Paleh’s guide on Mendelian genetics in this game https://bit.ly/348DAmJ and dataminers finding the flower flags http...




					docs.google.com
				











						ACNH Flower Layouts and Placement Guide
					

Flower Layouts and Placements:Which to use where, when, and why? What is your goal?  "I want all the flowers."    Start from SEED GUIDE  Use: Grid, Turtle, Super Turtle, Hexahole, IP Condensed, Intertwined Diamond  "I want more of the exact same flower."     See SELF CLONE GUIDE Use: Cloning G...




					docs.google.com


----------



## MakarGenauso (May 1, 2020)

here's my naturalistic botanical garden / allotment.  when I have bred a flower, I move them down into the lower area in picture four:


Spoiler: pics


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (May 1, 2020)

For my hybrid area I use 5 x 5 areas. Also for the parent flowers I have dark dirt squares under them. That way I never confuse offspring and the parents. This was important for me (because I can be spacey) when I decided to breed for green mums because I needed special yellows which look just like regular yellows.


----------

